# A few questions on moving to Canada



## Billy933 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to move to Canada with my girlfriend, who is from Brazil, in around 2 to 3 years time after we have both completed our masters degrees at university. I just have a couple of questions to ask you knowledgeable people.

Both our degrees are from the United States of America. Will this make our degrees more likely to be valid in Canada?

At the time of applying we will both have MBA's. Our undergraduate degrees are in International business and the other in Marketing. I understand that most countries are looking for STEM immigrants, but would anyone know how highly these occupations would score on the express entry?

We both speak fluent english (and English is my native language) would we both have to take the ielts test?

Is it likely the job pool is successful at connecting employers with potential foreign employees?

What would be the best way to go about contacting potential Canadian employers? resume's over linked in? Indeed.com?

Our preferred choice would be Toronto or the Ontario area; however, as I'm well aware, areas that are highly desirable to other candidates will be tougher to get into. Would it be better to apply to a province with less applications or do these provinces have smaller metropolitan cities meaning they have less jobs to apply for.

Thank you in advance and I very much appreciate the time taken to read my post.

Sam.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly you need to determine if you're eligible for Canadian Immigration.
Read closely Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We have no idea how the immigration landscape will look like 3 years from now. Or how our economy is doing.
When we applied in 2009, my husband qualified. Should we have applied 6 months latter, he wouldn't have qualified anymore. Things can change, certainly in 3 years time and with a new federal government.

Getting your Masters (or a Phd) from a Canadian university will help, as you can get a temporary work permit to stay and find a job in your field that may qualify for permanent residency.


----------



## samsonbeta (Mar 14, 2016)

In response to your question of which province to apply in.
I'd say Linknd is a good choice .
I wouldn't limit yourself to Toronto or the Ontario area for work. 
Toronto is my least favorite Canadian city, and the cost of living there can be high.


----------

